

HTML5 microdata: Creating a semantic breadcrumb for SEO - bitsweet
http://coderwall.com/p/p0nvjw?i=5&p=1&q=

======
ericbock
The microdata for marking up the breadcrumb links and titles doesn't look like
it's necessary in schema.org's WebPage schema. (<http://schema.org/WebPage>)

